# I'm testing out using my powers to cause people to tip higher



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

I usually see $8ish but I wanna get $20+ frequently.
My Method is to stare into their soul deeply via staring into their eyes as I show them bright white teeth smile as I bring them the food, but if they say leave on door I still send them the magic hypnosis via the inside of the app by focusing on their phone and looking at their house.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Update: The last delivery guy have me high tip. Looks like my powers are working.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Are you going to use your tip money on hooeesss... ?


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Uberyouber said:


> Are you going to use your tip money on hooeesss... ?


Nay I am satisfied. I had my vacation funs


----------

